# daw / raw



## Qcumber

I have written this short conversation, but I am not sure whether I should use the reported speech particle dáw / ráw in sentence (5).

1) A: Si Tansíng ang nagbáyad pára sa kápitbáhay niyá. = Tansing is the one who paid for her neighbour.
2) B: Totoó bá iyán? = Is that true? 
3) A: Sinábi ni Bélong sa áking si Tansíng *dáw* ang nagbáyad pára sa kápitbáhay niyá. = Belong told me Tansing was the one who paid for her neighbour.
4) B: Talagá hindî kó alám na si Tansíng ang tumúlong sa kapitbáhay niyá. = Really I didn’t know Tansing was the persone who had helped her neighbour.
5) Bákit hindî rín sinábi ni Bélong sa ákin na si Tansíng *dáw *ang nagbáyad pára sa kapitbáhay niyá. = Why didn’t Belong tell me, too, that Tansing was the one who paid for her neighbour?


----------



## tanzhang

I think the particle daw is used correctly since "ng" is not a vowel.


----------



## Qcumber

tanzhang said:


> I think the particle daw is used correctly since "ng" is not a vowel.


Er ... my question was not about whether the correct form is _daw_ or _raw_, but whether I should use it or not.


----------



## youtin

I had a long conversation about the use of "daw" and "raw" with my friend, and in the end, we decided that there are no hard and fast rules to  their use. In conversation, they can be used interchangeably and nobody would tell you that you're wrong if you use "daw" instead of "raw". Although when speaking, the last syllable of the word preceding it probably influences the choice of a person to use "d" or "r". Whichever is easier to pronounce wins.

I wonder what the linguists have to say...

EDIT: just realized what exactly your question was ^^;

Yes, you used "daw" correctly in #3 

However, I think using "daw" in the last sentence is a bit redundant.


----------



## tanzhang

I believe so... but I am not certain... for me it sounds ok. sorry if I can'thelp...


----------



## Qcumber

youtin said:


> Yes, you used "daw" correctly in #3
> However, I think using "daw" in the last sentence is a bit redundant.


Thanks a lot, I thought so, but I wasn't sure.


----------



## mataripis

Qcumber said:


> I have written this short conversation, but I am not sure whether I should use the reported speech particle dáw / ráw in sentence (5).
> 
> 1) A: Si Tansíng ang nagbáyad pára sa kápitbáhay niyá. = Tansing is the one who paid for her neighbour.
> 2) B: Totoó bá iyán? = Is that true?
> 3) A: Sinábi ni Bélong sa áking si Tansíng *dáw* ang nagbáyad pára sa kápitbáhay niyá. = Belong told me Tansing was the one who paid for her neighbour.
> 4) B: Talagá hindî kó alám na si Tansíng ang tumúlong sa kapitbáhay niyá. = Really I didn’t know Tansing was the persone who had helped her neighbour.
> 5) Bákit hindî rín sinábi ni Bélong sa ákin na si Tansíng *dáw *ang nagbáyad pára sa kapitbáhay niyá. = Why didn’t Belong tell me, too, that Tansing was the one who paid for her neighbour?


I think It is correct to use " Nga" instead of daw in # 3. and "Pala" instead of daw in # 5.    3.) Sinabing si Belong nga ang nagbayad......     5.) Bakit hindi sinabing si Belong pala ang nagbayad...........


----------



## puny_god

If I may also answer 
I guess one of the rules I try to remember with daw/raw is that if the word that comes before ends with a consonant like Tansing, I would use daw.
If it ends with a vowel, like maganda, I will use raw
Maganda *raw* ang Despicable Me 2. Nood tayo?
Sige, si Tansing *daw *ang magbabayad ng sine. 

But just a caveat. I am not a linguist so I am not 100% sure of this.


----------



## epistolario

tanzhang said:


> I believe so... but I am not certain... for me it sounds ok. sorry if I can'thelp...



I agree that it sounds natural. It may be redundant because *daw* means *someone said something*, so you can eliminate it in the example sentences; but I think it can be considered an acceptable redundancy in Tagalog.  



youtin said:


> I had a long conversation about the use of "daw" and "raw" with my friend, and in the end, *we decided that there are no hard and fast rules to  their use*. In conversation, they can be used interchangeably and nobody would tell you that you're wrong if you use "daw" instead of "raw". Although when speaking, the last syllable of the word preceding it probably influences the choice of a person to use "d" or "r". Whichever is easier to pronounce wins.
> 
> I wonder what the linguists have to say...
> 
> EDIT: just realized what exactly your question was ^^;
> 
> Yes, you used "daw" correctly in #3
> 
> However, I think using "daw" in the last sentence is a bit redundant.



Some have made up a "rule" that you have to use *daw* after a word ending in a consonant and *raw* after a vowel, and I follow that so called rule because it is better sounding. However, I don't think that you have to be very strict about it. When I hear someone break that "rule", I wouldn't think that the person has committed a mistake.


----------



## mataripis

Here are sample cases where Raw/Daw can be used.A. 1.) Ano raw?   2.) May balita daw!    B. 1.) Saan raw?   2.) Duon daw!


----------



## françanglish

In my opinion, the usage of daw in sentence 5 is rather redundant. I would get rid of "rin" as well. It is not making any grammatical sense to me as I read it. But then again, written Tagalog is very different from spoken Filipino as I always emphasize. So, perhaps it may sound much better with "rin" when spoken as it is one of those words that are often left out or ignored in day-to-day conversations.


----------



## mataripis

Alam nyo ba ang pinag mulan ng Raw/Daw sa Tagalog? Sa amin sa timog katagalugan may "Idaw/Iraw' pagkatapos makarinig ng usapin sa ibang tao. kaya magsasabi ang nakarinig "Idaw nga!" (ibig sabihin sige nga ilabas mo ang katunayan sa sinabi mo?)  Ang salitang ito ay malapit sa salitang "Ilaw" o liwanag/paliwanag sa sinabi ng isang tao.Ang maling gamit ng Raw/daw sa kamaynilaan ay bunga ng pagkakalayo nito sa tunay na Tagalog sa mga liblib na pook.Kaya pag nagsasabi ng isang ulat dapat may pinaghahawakang katibayan para di masabihan ng idaw nga o nasaan ang katunayan mo.


----------



## captain_bukol

mataripis said:


> Alam nyo ba ang pinag mulan ng Raw/Daw sa Tagalog? Sa amin sa timog katagalugan may "Idaw/Iraw' pagkatapos makarinig ng usapin sa ibang tao. kaya magsasabi ang nakarinig "Idaw nga!" (ibig sabihin sige nga ilabas mo ang katunayan sa sinabi mo?)  Ang salitang ito ay malapit sa salitang "Ilaw" o liwanag/paliwanag sa sinabi ng isang tao.Ang maling gamit ng Raw/daw sa kamaynilaan ay bunga ng pagkakalayo nito sa tunay na Tagalog sa mga liblib na pook.Kaya pag nagsasabi ng isang ulat dapat may pinaghahawakang katibayan para di masabihan ng idaw nga o nasaan ang katunayan mo.



LOL. Ni minsan hindi ko narinig yang mga salitang iyan. Taga saan ka ga?

Paano mo nasabing mali ang pag-gamit ng raw/daw sa Kamaynilaan, kung ito rin ang pag gamit sa lahat ng lupalop ng Katagalugan sa kasalukuyang panahon? (Hindi ako gaanong ka-sigurado sa Marinduque dahil talagang iba ito sa aking pandinig).

Back to topic:

The phonemes "R" and "D" are interchangeable in Tagalog. Even in the ancient script, Baybayin, they are represented by the same character.

In some parts of my province, "R" is more preferred, to cite some examples:

tuhor instead of tuhod (knee)
raan instead of daan (way)
patawarin istead of patawadin (to forgive)
rumaragasa instead of dumadagasa / dumadag'sa (rushing)


----------



## latchiloya

Qcumber said:


> I have written this short conversation, but I am not sure whether I should use the reported speech particle dáw / ráw in sentence (5).
> 
> 1) A: Si Tansíng ang nagbáyad pára sa kápitbáhay niyá. = Tansing is the one who paid for her neighbour.
> 2) B: Totoó bá iyán? = Is that true?
> 3) A: Sinábi ni Bélong sa áking si Tansíng *dáw* ang nagbáyad pára sa kápitbáhay niyá. = Belong told me Tansing was the one who paid for her neighbour.
> 4) B: Talagá hindî kó alám na si Tansíng ang tumúlong sa kapitbáhay niyá. = Really I didn’t know Tansing was the persone who had helped her neighbour.
> 5) Bákit hindî rín sinábi ni Bélong sa ákin na si Tansíng *dáw *ang nagbáyad pára sa kapitbáhay niyá. = Why didn’t Belong tell me, too, that Tansing was the one who paid for her neighbour?



Since I dont like reading the threads deviating from the topic, I want to go directly towards your concern.
The answer is: *No, can't use it that way.
*
you may say instead:

_Bákit hindî rín sinábi ni Bélong sa ákin na si Tansíng *pala *ang nagbáyad pára sa kapitbáhay niyá. = Why didn’t Belong tell me, too, that Tansing was the one who paid for her neighbour?

_whereas:_ "daw" _is a function word which is equivalent to_ "according to the one who informs; the speaker is in the state of doubtfulness"
_whereas:_ "pala" _is a function word which is equivalent to _"the speaker is in the state of being informed".^^_


----------

